# SaifZone Rejected Recidence and Visit visa Multiple TImes



## anandpaleja (Apr 17, 2016)

*SaifZone Rejected Recidence and Visit visa Multiple Times : SECURITY REASON*

Hello Members,

I am from India. I recently got good job offer from a Company in DMCC dubai. Accepted job offer and moved to Dubai on Residence visa with unlimited contract in July 2015. In December 2015 Company decided to close down Dubai registered company and move all employees to Sharjah Saif Zone registered company.

In Jan 2016, Company started working on applying for residence visa from Saif Zone Sharjah. My visa application was rejected multiple time in last 3 months. 2 times for residence visa and 2 times for visit visa with response as "SECURITY REASON" for Rejection. and now company PRO is saying my name is blacklisted and It can take up to 2 years to clear it. 

I have no criminal records in my country as well in UAE. I traveled 1st time outside my country for this job in July with Fresh passport.

Any guidance will be helpful to resolve this issue. With Best hopes from this forum.

Regards, 
Anand Paleja


----------

